# Thermistor Vorort bei Motor mit Analogeingang Auswerten



## Waelder (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wir planen eine Anlage welche einige Motoren haben die ein wenig Weit weg vom Hauptschrank sind. Meine Frage ist nun,
vorort am Motor habe ich ET200s Module von Siemens (Siehe auch diesen Beitrag http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?15627-analoge-Auswertung-Thermistor...&highlight=thermistor )
Ist es zulässig den Thermistor direkt vorort auf eine Analoge Eingangsklemme zu legen und den Motor via SPS Abzuschalten bei entsprechender Temperatur bzw. Widerstand ?

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2011)

Waelder schrieb:


> Ist es zulässig den Thermistor direkt vorort auf eine Analoge Eingangsklemme zu legen und den Motor via SPS Abzuschalten bei entsprechender Temperatur bzw. Widerstand ?


Du kannst doch den Thermistor anschließen wo du willst, entweder direkt am Umrichter oder an ein separates Auswertemodul oder eben an eine SPS.
Es verlangt ja niemand dass der Thermistor angeschlossen wird, der Motorhersteller empfiehlt es nur.
Sollte der Motor dennoch "abrauchen" ist halt die Frage ob bei Garantieansprüchen der Motorhersteller deine Überwachung anerkennt.


----------



## Waelder (22 Dezember 2011)

So was in der Art hab ich mir gedacht Paule, aber wie es halt so ist mein Kunde meint das ist halt so und darf nur HW geschaltet werden.


----------



## Deltal (23 Dezember 2011)

Würde denn wirklich ein kapitaler Schaden entstehen, wenn der Motor "abraucht"?

Du kannst ja (versuchen) zu argumentieren, dass die Analogeingänge genau so zuverlässig sind wie ein Thermistorrelais. Ganze Prozesslinien beziehen ihre analogen Istwerte aus dieser Auswertungsmethode..
Außerdem kannst du ja schön die aktuelle Motortemperatur visualisieren, das könnte dir noch Pluspunkte bringen


----------

